
Amazon's Whale Strategy - srikar
http://stratechery.com/2014/amazons-whale-strategy/
======
dang
> A week before yesterday’s launch of the Fire Phone, Amazon sent all of the
> attendees a copy of the children’s book “Mr. Pines Purple House” with a note
> from Jeff Bezos

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5431301](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5431301)

